# Trooper Winston Martindale



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Winston I. Martindale*

New York State Police, New York

End of Watch: Wednesday, July 24, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 40
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Fall
*Incident Date:* 5/9/2011
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Winston Martindale succumbed to injuries sustained on May 9th, 2011, after responding to the scene of a plane crash in Wawayanda, New York.

Trooper Martindale was one of the first responding units to a crash involving two small planes that had collided. During the response he fell on a piece of equipment and suffered internal injuries and internal bleeding. Despite the injuries, he continued his efforts to free the two pilots from the wreckage.

After clearing the scene several hours later it was determined that he had suffered severe injuries. He underwent several surgeries over the following two years but succumbed as a result of the injuries and complications on July 24th, 2013.

Trooper Martindale was a U.S. Army veteran of Operation Enduring Freedom. He had served with the New York State Police for seven years and was assigned to Troop F. He is survived by his wife, son, daughter, parents, sister, and brother.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent Joseph D'Amico
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 783-3211

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21805-trooper-winston-i-martindale#ixzz2a61XTjOE


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

R.I.P. Trooper Martindale Jr.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Martindale


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow- Injuries sustained over two years...He fought the fight. RIP


----------

